
Hypothetical Types of Biochemistry - occamschainsaw
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypothetical_types_of_biochemistry
======
zamalek
> Non-green photosynthesizers

We actually have non-green photosynthesizers on Earth: purple ones. There are
a variety of reasons why, but one is that it is more optimal in shade (green
is certainly more efficient for direct sunlight from Sol).

~~~
Sniffnoy
Do you have a link / more info?

~~~
HarryHirsch
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_sulfur_bacteria](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_sulfur_bacteria),
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacteriorhodopsin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacteriorhodopsin),
and of course [https://www.nobelprize.org/prizes/chemistry/1988/8787-the-
fi...](https://www.nobelprize.org/prizes/chemistry/1988/8787-the-first-
crystals-of-membrane-proteins/)

------
rl3
See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_biology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_biology)

~~~
neatze
See also: [https://www.worldsciencefestival.com/videos/quantum-
biology-...](https://www.worldsciencefestival.com/videos/quantum-biology-the-
hidden-nature-of-nature/)

